# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  April 2019

## LivinInThe603

Since I'm on a set vacation schedule and the last week of April is my annual trip to Negril, planning isn't too difficult these days! 

Hotel deposit sent. 

Waiting for flights to come online so I can start checking pricing.

250 days to go!

Hoping to do the "Other Way" Pub Crawl and, of course, the Boardie Bash is a favorite!

So much to do in the meantime; fall is my favorite season and I'm eager for the next few months in New England.

----------


## Miss Honey

> Since I'm on a set vacation schedule and the last week of April is my annual trip to Negril, planning isn't too difficult these days! 
> 
> Hotel deposit sent. 
> 
> Waiting for flights to come online so I can start checking pricing.
> 
> 250 days to go!
> 
> Hoping to do the "Other Way" Pub Crawl and, of course, the Boardie Bash is a favorite!
> ...


We have never been in April. Now that we are retired we are trying different times to go. Nothing like making that hotel deposit. Where do you stay?

----------


## LivinInThe603

> We have never been in April. Now that we are retired we are trying different times to go. Nothing like making that hotel deposit. Where do you stay?


I really enjoy the last week of April. I'm an elementary school teacher so I have limited times to travel. December and February are more expensive than April, so that is one reason I started going in April. Also, the Boardie Bash- getting to meet and reconnect with people is really cool. In late April, you can often get "low season" pricing on hotels, yet there is still enough going on that almost all restaurants and excursions are available. 

I'm returning to Rondel Village for this trip.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Ok friends, not letting this thread go by the wayside... 

Update: 

still need to connect with hotel re: actual deposit in the making....

return flight booked with JetBlue- a 15:15 ish flight which is so much better than the 11:15 flight I had this past April! 

Also, working towards 27 Sept. when Southwest releases flights through first week of June then booking arrival flight with points! 

I know I can't be the only one... you closet over-planners must be out there too!!! Let me know  :Smile:  

disclaimer: remember that I only have certain weeks off, so this planning isn't totally crazy... (right?)

----------


## captaind

We'll be there for boardie bash

Cap

----------


## ukran1ans

> Ok friends, not letting this thread go by the wayside... 
> 
> Update: 
> 
> still need to connect with hotel re: actual deposit in the making....
> 
> return flight booked with JetBlue- a 15:15 ish flight which is so much better than the 11:15 flight I had this past April! 
> 
> Also, working towards 27 Sept. when Southwest releases flights through first week of June then booking arrival flight with points! 
> ...


I'm usually an over planner, especially for a Feb trip,  but I found out last year that Negril is slowing down at the end of April and easier to get a good deal if you wait a bit (of course, that does depend on where you fly out of... I've talked to some people that have limited options to Jamaica from their local airports).  So I'm waiting til I get back in Feb to look for deals in April...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I'm usually an over planner, especially for a Feb trip,  but I found out last year that Negril is slowing down at the end of April and easier to get a good deal if you wait a bit (of course, that does depend on where you fly out of... I've talked to some people that have limited options to Jamaica from their local airports).  So I'm waiting til I get back in Feb to look for deals in April...


Great thoughts.... I usually fly with only JetBlue and Southwest - often a split as in the case for this trip... I'll fly down with SW and pay for that with points, and I booked my flight home with JetBlue already because even though the price was a little high, it wasn't outrageous and since I have the points with SW it's basically the total cost for round trip. I was originally planning to book both flights with points but had a situation in FLL in June and needed a flight fast so I dumped a lot of points into that... I also book early because I want to pick my favorite seats, and in the case of SW, if the price goes down, you can get a credit for the balance.

----------


## Babalew

i'm waiting to book my return flight on southwest in may because i know i will have a lot of luggage.  i booked my flight down in june....usually fly out of toronto to kingston because of straight flights but doing delta this year.

----------


## HarryS

Wife and I will be back end of April as well.   Flights are booked and for at least part of the trip,  hotel is paid.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Great thoughts.... I usually fly with only JetBlue and Southwest - often a split as in the case for this trip... I'll fly down with SW and pay for that with points, and I booked my flight home with JetBlue already because even though the price was a little high, it wasn't outrageous and since I have the points with SW it's basically the total cost for round trip. I was originally planning to book both flights with points but had a situation in FLL in June and needed a flight fast so I dumped a lot of points into that... I also book early because I want to pick my favorite seats, and in the case of SW, if the price goes down, you can get a credit for the balance.


Not sure if you were the inspiration but I did check flights yesterday and found a $450 round trip from buffalo (usually it's around $600) and booked it immediately for April thru expedia (using multiple airlines... Jetblue & american). Not a big fan of Southwest since they have a few more seating rows than the other airlines and my legs get really cramped on their planes.  I used my American points for my trips previous to April.  Just have to see now what hotel I'm booking (leaning towards Whites Sands as usual but I do have friends staying at Yellow bird).

----------


## jojo p

I always wait until after the first of the year to book April.     Ukran!ans…...Yellowbird ,,,soooo not as cool as WS...…… :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy

Deposit sent in for the end of April, waiting for flights.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Ok, both flights booked as of this week. Just about 200 days to go!

----------


## Ziggy

Booked the flights

----------


## Ras Walleye

Donna and I will be there the last two weeks in April for the Bash!

----------


## captaind

Can't miss the Bash. 

Cap

----------


## LivinInThe603

Officially have the hotel booked!

4/20 - 27  : livininthe603 @ Rondel Village

----------


## nickib983

We have a group of 15 heading over the end of April (17-24) and staying at Somewhere West and Coco La Palm.  It's our 4th trip to Negril. We've been following negril.com for years and each trip is better than last.  Slowly got more and more away from AI.  Cannot wait.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> We have a group of 15 heading over the end of April (17-24) and staying at Somewhere West and Coco La Palm.  It's our 4th trip to Negril. We've been following negril.com for years and each trip is better than last.  Slowly got more and more away from AI.  Cannot wait.


try to extend to the 26th and come to the Boardie Bash!!!

Actually, the 27 so you can enjoy the Bash!

----------


## LivinInThe603

4/17 - 24-27 : nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/20 - 27 : livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
captaind
ukran1ans
HarryS
Ziggy
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## nickib983

Thank you so much!  Actually, those are the dates for MOST of our group.  We (a family of 5) and another couple are staying until Saturday the 27.  We can definitely make it to the bash.  I was excited to see it fell during that time.  I really have been "creeping" for YEARS (I don't know if anyone would recognize my name but it's always the same across all social media).   We love Negril and finally convinced our vacation crew to join us.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Thank you so much!  Actually, those are the dates for MOST of our group.  We (a family of 5) and another couple are staying until Saturday the 27.  We can definitely make it to the bash.  I was excited to see it fell during that time.  I really have been "creeping" for YEARS (I don't know if anyone would recognize my name but it's always the same across all social media).   We love Negril and finally convinced our vacation crew to join us.


that's great! see you there  :Smile:

----------


## Weeboy1

> Officially have the hotel booked!
> 
> 4/20 - 27  : livininthe603 @ Rondel Village


4/20.....coincidence?

----------


## LivinInThe603

> 4/20.....coincidence?


haha, unfortunately it is of no significance to me... but still a fun date to travel to Jamaica!  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## LivinInThe603

Countdown to Boardie Bash: 187

4/17 - 24-27 : nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/20 - 27 : livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
captaind
ukran1ans
HarryS
Ziggy
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## ukran1ans

Well If this is turning into the April roll call...

Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27  nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/20 - 4/27  livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
captaind
HarryS
Ziggy
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## LivinInThe603

might as well, right!  :Biggrin New:

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash countdown: <180 days

Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
captaind
HarryS
Ziggy
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## Chickster

> I always wait until after the first of the year to book April.     Ukran!ans…...Yellowbird ,,,soooo not as cool as WS...……


April 17-30 Dwayne booked

----------


## jojo p

April 20th....White Sands.....Dwayne booked as well !!!!!

----------


## Ziggy

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/18 - 4/25  Ziggy @ Rondel
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
captaind
HarryS
Ras Walleye and Donna

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash countdown: <172 days

Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25         Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27   nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/30         Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25         Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/20                    Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27         livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
                            captaind
                            HarryS
                            Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## HarryS

Our dates are 4/24 - 5/3.

I'll definitely be interested in doing the pub crawl.  If there is one "the other way" I'm down for that too.

Took a break from our 2x yearly trips, haven't been since April 2016.  Very interested to see how the ganja scene has changed...  If there are any events or things to know, I'm all ears.  I see theres a place called Lions Lair but when I try to contact them on Facebook for more Info they don't respond.  Interested in any and all things going on in the cannabis scene in and around Negril.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash countdown: <166 days

Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD

----------


## LivinInThe603

Happy (American) Thanksgiving weekend!!!

Well, not a huge feat for some, but I'll be going carry on only this April trip and I'm pretty excited about it. I ALWAYS overpack and end up not needing half my stuff - clothing and what-ifs and "luxury" items. It feels like kind of a "waste" since I'll be flying down on SW (2 free bags) but flying home, I'll save a fee with JB (and they just went up!). I thought about upgrading my JetBlue credit card which would allow free baggage, but the annual fee, at $150, isn't worth it at this time. I'll see where my travels take me in summer/fall of 2019! 
You notice that I'm thinking about packing 6 months ahead of time, but as many of you can relate, at some point, you basically take the same things each trip- packing becomes a task of downsizing or trading out some old items for new ones. For a while there, I actually packed more items in an attempt to be completely self sufficient, but have learned which are "luxury" items, and which can be left at home. 
One thing that has held me back from carry on only in the past is the TSA liquids rule. To offset my liquids, I'm going to try solid shampoo and conditioner bars, I'll purchase sunscreen in town when my mini runs out, and I always decant larger items into smaller reusable travel sized containers (I love humangear products). 

Just a few thoughts today, as I know there is a large crowd gathering this week in the White Sands area (I believe). All the best Bill and Donna on your anniversary and vow renewal! Congratulations and many more!  :Smile:  

**************************************************  **************************************************  ******************************

Boardie Bash countdown: <156 days

Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD

----------


## ukran1ans

> Happy (American) Thanksgiving weekend!!!
> 
> Well, not a huge feat for some, but I'll be going carry on only this April trip and I'm pretty excited about it. I ALWAYS overpack and end up not needing half my stuff - clothing and what-ifs and "luxury" items. It feels like kind of a "waste" since I'll be flying down on SW (2 free bags) but flying home, I'll save a fee with JB (and they just went up!). I thought about upgrading my JetBlue credit card which would allow free baggage, but the annual fee, at $150, isn't worth it at this time. I'll see where my travels take me in summer/fall of 2019! 
> You notice that I'm thinking about packing 6 months ahead of time, but as many of you can relate, at some point, you basically take the same things each trip- packing becomes a task of downsizing or trading out some old items for new ones. For a while there, I actually packed more items in an attempt to be completely self sufficient, but have learned which are "luxury" items, and which can be left at home. 
> One thing that has held me back from carry on only in the past is the TSA liquids rule. To offset my liquids, I'm going to try solid shampoo and conditioner bars, I'll purchase sunscreen in town when my mini runs out, and I always decant larger items into smaller reusable travel sized containers (I love humangear products). 
> 
> Just a few thoughts today, as I know there is a large crowd gathering this week in the White Sands area (I believe). All the best Bill and Donna on your anniversary and vow renewal! Congratulations and many more!  
> 
> **************************************************  **************************************************  ******************************
> ...


I've done carry-on only mostly on my trips down.  A couple of tips... remember, a backback counts as a personal item that you can slide under your seat and also, go to walmart to get one of their FAA approved quart bags for liquids (they're actually bigger than a quart ziplock bag). Hope this helps...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I've done carry-on only mostly on my trips down.  A couple of tips... remember, a backback counts as a personal item that you can slide under your seat and also, go to walmart to get one of their FAA approved quart bags for liquids (they're actually bigger than a quart ziplock bag). Hope this helps...


Thanks!

----------


## IRIEchic

4/22-Rondel

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash countdown: <145 days

Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash countdown: <138 days

Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ (to be determined)
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
*Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA*
Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD

----------


## jojo p

Irie chic ………………………………………………….. :Smile: 
so, Yah mon Red Stripe Cat got a bigger boat … ( I think were gonna need a bigger boat !  :Smile:  lol )    ……. so hope some of you all join the ride this time !!

----------


## Captain Oil

Confirmed flights finally ! !  April 13th thru 21st at CCLP.  

THE Beach Boss and Captain Oil (flying from FLL)
Betty Boop and Captain Ron (flying from FLL)
Heidi Ho and Danny Mo (plus three who have not picked out their beach names yet) flying from MKE
Plus another 5 or 7 waiting for a deal on airfare out of MKE

----------


## ukran1ans

Found a deal at Coco on Trivago that I couldn't pass up!

----------


## LivinInThe603

nice, uke! hope to see you at drifters on the 21st!

----------


## IRIEchic

> Irie chic ..
> so, Yah mon Red Stripe Cat got a bigger boat  ( I think were gonna need a bigger boat !  lol )    . so hope some of you all join the ride this time !!


yes mi friend keep me posted!

----------


## ukran1ans

> nice, uke! hope to see you at drifters on the 21st!


I'll be at the Seastar the night before as well...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> I'll be at the Seastar the night before as well...


waiting til arrival to make that decision, but it's def. on my mind!

----------


## ukran1ans

> waiting til arrival to make that decision, but it's def. on my mind!


Yeah, travel days can affect that decision.  I was supposed to hit Seastar for a thanksgiving dinner in November but I got in late and had to cancel the shuttle pickup  :Frown:

----------


## billndonna

Hopefully we will know in the near future if we can make the April parties,looking at the 19th to the 27th if it all comes together!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

So, I'm thinking we should do a "pub crawl the other way" on Tuesday, April 23. Thoughts?

----------


## ukran1ans

> So, I'm thinking we should do a "pub crawl the other way" on Tuesday, April 23. Thoughts?


Sure, as long as I'm recovered From Roots concert the night before.. lol

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

Put me down as a maybe for April 10 to 21 at WS.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Put me down as a maybe for April 10 to 21 at WS.


With or without the boys this time??

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Sure, as long as I'm recovered From Roots concert the night before.. lol


an official concert or a Monday night live music session?

----------


## ukran1ans

> an official concert or a Monday night live music session?


One of their usual Mon/Wed local band concerts (I just have to remember to stick to Stripes and not get into liquor and I should be ok... lol)

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

> With or without the boys this time??


I would be coming solo this time. But, I just got a quote from WS for $83 USD per night even though I paid $65 (all in) per night a couple of weeks ago. That is their "repeat customer" rate. So as a repeat customer I have the privilege of paying 29% more than I did last time. I know i'm partly coming in high season but still... that's a bit too much.

----------


## ukran1ans

> I would be coming solo this time. But, I just got a quote from WS for $83 USD per night even though I paid $65 (all in) per night a couple of weeks ago. That is their "repeat customer" rate. So as a repeat customer I have the privilege of paying 29% more than I did last time. I know i'm partly coming in high season but still... that's a bit too much.


Yeah, their high season ends April 15th. But if you look at the bill they send you, you're getting both parts (high and low season).  Their high season rate is over $90. That's why I scheduled for the 16th (I was leaning towards going there til I found a $69/night deal at Coco La Palm).

After checking trivago, that $83/night (after taxes) is still a deal on the beach for that time frame.  If you can push it to after the 15th, you can find alot of deals on the beach (including WS).

----------


## fuzzy

Since returning from a 3 week Negril, Mo Bay and Portland visit in June, finally air fares for my April return dropped.  Arriving on the 4th thru the 14th, staying at Beach Club Condos. Can I get a woo hoo!

----------


## RoyinNC

We will be at Couples Negril starting on April 22, but then move to Catcha for a few nights before moving again to Rockhouse for a few nights.  We have been going to Jamaica (Mainly Negril) since the late 80's and love Bloody Bay and love our time on the cliffs.  Best of both worlds. 
Respect and good travels!

----------


## Ziggy

LivinginThe603, we be in for the 23rd, had fun last year.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> LivinginThe603, we be in for the 23rd, had fun last year.


excellent!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Soon Come:

4/4 - 4/14 fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/22 RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)

*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish

*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)

*Friday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA

Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD - *possible 4/23*

----------


## billndonna

Booked!! Merrills 3 19th-27th,party time soon come!!

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

Flight booked. April 17 to 28. Now I have to fandangle a good price on a room.

Hey Jerry, you're within driving distance of Hamilton Ontario. Check out these flight prices: https://www.flyswoop.com/

$300 CAD return. Direct, non stop flight. Can't be beat.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Flight booked. April 17 to 28. Now I have to fandangle a good price on a room.
> 
> Hey Jerry, you're within driving distance of Hamilton Ontario. Check out these flight prices: https://www.flyswoop.com/
> 
> $300 CAD return. Direct, non stop flight. Can't be beat.


Hey, glad you could make it down. I checked out that site and those are great prices. I'll have to take advantage of them sometime.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Soon Come:

4/4 - 4/14 fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse 
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/22 RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)

*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish

Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD - *possible 4/23*

*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)

*F**riday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## LivinInThe603

Countdown to Boardie Bash: <117 days!!!

Soon Come:

4/4 - 4/14 fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse 
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/22 RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)

*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish

Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD - *possible Tuesday, 4/23*

*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)

*Friday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

I'm booked at White Sands, April 17 till April 28!!  :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

> I'm booked at White Sands, April 17 till April 28!!


Great, I'll be a few doors down at Coco... I'll be looking for ya!

----------


## nickib983

> Soon Come:
> 
> 4/4 - 4/14 fuzzy @ NBCC
> 4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
> 4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
> 4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
> 4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
> 4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
> 4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
> ...


*We cannot WAIT!  Going to contact Lenbert about the Bar Crawl.  Also - We will be at Somewhere West for Taco Turzday on 4/18 if anyone is interested in checking the place out!  We will update as it gets closer*.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <108 days
Soon Come:

4/4 - 4/14 fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/22 RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:

*Thursday, 4/18*: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West

*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)

*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish

possible *Tuesday, 4/23*: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 

*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)

*Friday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## ukran1ans

> *We cannot WAIT!  Going to contact Lenbert about the Bar Crawl.  Also - We will be at Somewhere West for Taco Turzday on 4/18 if anyone is interested in checking the place out!  We will update as it gets closer*.


I'll be in town by then... what time around do you think you guys will wander over?

----------


## LivinInThe603

My Southwest flight is "sold out"! 

(wondering if it's a marketing thing?)

----------


## jennifereisme

04/24 - 05/03 will be riding solo at IA and Catcha
Then 05/03 - 05/10 the hubs will be joining me at CN

Would love to get in on some boardie action the week I am solo. Hubs is an antisocial grouch and I am a social butterfly. LOL! Opposites attract I guess. HAHAHA

Sidenote: anyone experienced this Tmrw.Tday Culture fest going on that week? Looks kinda cool.

----------


## ukran1ans

> My Southwest flight is "sold out"! 
> 
> (wondering if it's a marketing thing?)


Well fortunately, there are other airlines..

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Well fortunately, there are other airlines..


Have a friend who is interested in coming. Would be nice if we could be on the same flight if it works out that they come. So far, still sold out.

----------


## Babalew

jennifereisme........what is the tmrow tday culture fest?

----------


## Rob

> jennifereisme........what is the tmrow tday culture fest?


It is a holistic, yoga, well-being event with concerts. Here is the link to the entertainment last year...

https://negril.com/forum/showthread....time-in-Negril

----------


## jojo p

Jennifer...
you have  to go on the Yah mon Red Strip Catamaran ...it is a blast ! I think we will be going on Wednesday, the 24th....let me know if you are interested, and I will give you details when they are arranged.,

----------


## phineasfreakears

Looking forward to a fun five days! Arriving Tues. 4/23. Staying at Legends. Beside the board bash, wanna do the pub crawl and a sunset cruise.

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: >>97 days!*
*Soon Come:*

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/22 - 5/3-5/10 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:

*Thursday, 4/18*: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West

*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)

*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish

possible *Tuesday, 4/23*: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 

*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)

*Friday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA[/QUOTE]

----------


## jennifereisme

> Jennifer...
> you have  to go on the Yah mon Red Strip Catamaran ...it is a blast ! I think we will be going on Wednesday, the 24th....let me know if you are interested, and I will give you details when they are arranged.,


My flight does not get in until 04/24 at like 7:00 p.m. or I totally would!! If date changes lmk.  :Smile:

----------


## jennifereisme

> It is a holistic, yoga, well-being event with concerts. Here is the link to the entertainment last year...
> 
> https://negril.com/forum/showthread....time-in-Negril


Thanks Rob. It looks amazing. Just wondering if it is worth doing the whole 6 days or just going a day or two.  :Smile:

----------


## IRIEchic

> Thanks Rob. It looks amazing. Just wondering if it is worth doing the whole 6 days or just going a day or two.


I wanna know too...considering changing my dates for this.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Since I'm on a set vacation schedule and the last week of April is my annual trip to Negril, planning isn't too difficult these days! 
> 
> Hotel deposit sent. 
> 
> Waiting for flights to come online so I can start checking pricing.
> 
> 250 days to go!
> 
> Hoping to do the "Other Way" Pub Crawl and, of course, the Boardie Bash is a favorite!
> ...


FYI, Your mailbox is full!

----------


## matt007

April 18-28th W wifey and kids

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: >>90 days!*
*Soon Come:*

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007-Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/22 - 5/3-5/10 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:
Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA[/QUOTE]

----------


## LivinInThe603

> FYI, Your mailbox is full!


fixed!

----------


## HarryS

Any update on the pub crawl "the other way"?  If it happens while I'm there (4/24 - 5/3) I would like to attend.

Is the usual pub crawl only on Wednesdays?  Not sure I want to do that on day of arrival... 

Also, is anyone interested in going to Red Dragon on Monday the 28th?  (That is the day they do pork, right?) and then there's another bar not far that I like, I think it's Colettas?  Maybe we get a driver and split the cost?

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Any update on the pub crawl "the other way"?  If it happens while I'm there (4/24 - 5/3) I would like to attend.
> 
> Is the usual pub crawl only on Wednesdays?  Not sure I want to do that on day of arrival... 
> 
> Also, is anyone interested in going to Red Dragon on Monday the 28th?  (That is the day they do pork, right?) and then there's another bar not far that I like, I think it's Colettas?  Maybe we get a driver and split the cost?


Harry, thanks for the comments! 

Please watch the boards for an announcement on a Boardie Week Pub Crawl the Other Way. 

Lenbert does the One Love Bus Pub Crawls at least on Wednesdays and Saturdays.... people help me out on which other days. I want to say Monday and maybe Friday, but I can't recall as I always do the Wednesday one. 

A trip to Red Ground is always fun. Do check out Red Dragon and Collette's for delicious, crazy hot, pork and the coldest beers around. I'm sure finding some folks and a driver won't be a problem!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <87 days!
Soon Come:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007-Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/22 - 5/3-5/10 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:

*Thursday, 4/18*: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible *Tuesday, 4/23*: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
*Friday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## HarryS

I meant Monday the 29th.  I don't know why, but I have it in my head that Monday is the day you're supposed to go...

The 28th will be my 45th birthday and I haven't yet decided how exactly I want to spend it.

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: <85 days!*
*Soon Come:*

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007-Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/22 - 5/3-5/10 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

*To-Do's:*
Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA

----------


## IRIEchic

> *Boardie Bash Countdown: <77 days!*
> *Soon Come:*
> 
> 4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
> 4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
> 4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
> 4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
> 4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
> 4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
> ...


Bumpity Bump

----------


## Bella Bea

thinking thinking maybe

----------


## captaind

> thinking thinking maybe


Bella,

Where you been girl?

Cap

----------


## Bella Bea

away but never to far! missing the good vibes!

----------


## Ras Walleye

Ras Walleye and Donna at Treehouse 4-17 to 4-26
Then off to Port Maria for a few days and a family wedding.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <77 days!
Soon Come:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/22 - 5/3-5/10 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
captaind
Ras Walleye and Donna

To-Do's:

*Thursday, 4/18*: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible *Tuesday, 4/23*: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
*Wednesday, 4/24*: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
*Friday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA
*4/30-5/5*: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## jojo p

Irie chic...….what the heck, you changed your date ??? You have to save a night for us to celebrate the birthday.... I already have your present packed !!  :Smile:

----------


## jojo p

Livin…
The Yah Mon cruise is tentatively scheduled for Thursday, the 25th. not Wednesday . Someone will post for sure when it gets closer . THANKS !!

----------


## jennifereisme

Looks like I will be missing the boardie bash.  :Frown: 
Booked airfare with miles and a sweet flight opened up with the lie flat suites that I HAD to jump on. They allow free changes when you book with miles so I had to snag them.
Rolling V.I.P. LOL!!

New dates are 04/29 - 05/12
Guess this also means I can check out more of TmrwTday Fest.

Save some rum and red stripes for me please.  :Smile:

----------


## IRIEchic

> Irie chic....what the heck, you changed your date ??? You have to save a night for us to celebrate the birthday.... I already have your present packed !!


Yes my dear it was beyond my control! I'll definitely have a plan for my Bday and I'll be sure to keep you posted! Cant wait to see you!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Livin…
> The Yah Mon cruise is tentatively scheduled for Thursday, the 25th. not Wednesday . Someone will post for sure when it gets closer . THANKS !!


sorry, just going on one of your earlier posts in the thread, thanks!

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: <70> days!*
*Soon Come:* :Cool New:  :Congratulatory: 

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


*To-Do's:*

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
Thursday, 4/25: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## Bella Bea

I am thinking this will be a great birthday present to myself!! Plans are being made!

----------


## SLP

I'll miss the Bash. :Concern:   I'll be back on March 27th to  April 26th at Golden Sunset.

----------


## Ziggy

Bea just do it

----------


## captaind

> I am thinking this will be a great birthday present to myself!! Plans are being made!


Hey Bea,

I'll buy you drink

Cap

----------


## Bella Bea

I am almost there!!! I can feel it! Living in Tampa now I can really think I may be able to afford it!
Cap Ill take you on that drink! If I make it  :Wink:

----------


## nickib983

Our group is counting down the days!  Definitely interested in the "Other Way Pub Crawl"  :Smile: .  We'll be at Taco Turzday (we're staying there) and Most likely booking Seastar too.

----------


## nickib983

Sorry Ukran1ans - just saw this!  We will probably try do something in the morning and be back there after 2 (usually their music is around dinner I think when they have it),  We are staying there.

----------


## Bella Bea

Booked!!! 4/20-5/3

----------


## ukran1ans

> Sorry Ukran1ans - just saw this!  We will probably try do something in the morning and be back there after 2 (usually their music is around dinner I think when they have it),  We are staying there.


No Prob, it's still 48 days before my reach... lol.  But thanx for the feedback...

----------


## Bella Bea

Does anyone know about tiki upon the water?  I have not been to Ja in a while but I would love to know if anyone is interested on going to Pelican or even a drive down the western coast, I am willing to share half of the cost.  Last time I went down to Pelican with Rob and Lisa the trip down the coast was better than Pelican.

----------


## Ziggy

It will be great to see you again  Bea.

----------


## HarryS

> Does anyone know about tiki upon the water?  I have not been to Ja in a while but I would love to know if anyone is interested on going to Pelican or even a drive down the western coast, I am willing to share half of the cost.  Last time I went down to Pelican with Rob and Lisa the trip down the coast was better than Pelican.


I contacted them, and it's $60 per person and includes red stripe and rum punch.  Looks like fun, especially if you get a good group of people.

Considering it.  Seems a bit pricey at $120 for 2 when my wife doesn't drink, but reviews seem to be good and a couple hours on a floating tiki bar sounds like a good time.

----------


## fuzzy

Based on the April thread, looks like I will be the only one on the beach from the 4th thru the 14th!  Can that possibly be, the whole beach to myself?

----------


## Highlander

> Based on the April thread, looks like I will be the only one on the beach from the 4th thru the 14th!  Can that possibly be, the whole beach to myself?


Fuzzy.   Just booked... Will be there on the 13th.. So you won't be alone long !! :Cool New:

----------


## fuzzy

> Fuzzy.   Just booked... Will be there on the 13th.. So you won't be alone long !!


thanks highlander.  ill be packing on the 13th to return to san diego and you will be arriving next day.

----------


## LivinInThe603

I missed a few PM's ... inbox should be cleaned out for new messages. Please try again!!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <53 days!

Soon Come:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:

*Thursday, 4/18*: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
*Saturday, 4/20*: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
*Sunday, 4/21*: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible *Tuesday, 4/23*: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
*Wednesday, 4/24*: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
*Thursday, 4/25*: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
*Friday, 4/26*: Boardie Bash! details TBA
*4/30-5/5*: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <48 days!

Soon Come:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/13 Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:

*Thursday, 4/18:* Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
*Saturday, 4/20:* Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
*Sunday, 4/21:* meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible *Tuesday, 4/23:* Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
*W**ednesday, 4/24:* One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
*Thursday, 4/25:* Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
*Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA*
*4/30-5/5:* TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Back to Coco La Palm 4/10 - 4/17.

----------


## Tylergmontour

Beachcomber resort April 7 to 14 , 30 more sleeps

----------


## Bella Bea

I am really getting very excited!!!
42 days!!

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: <45 days!>*

*Soon Come:*
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 -  Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


*To-Do's:*
Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
Thursday, 4/25: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## LivinInThe603

jojo... what time do you arrive? Bella Bea and I might do a shared ride. Let me know if you're interested! We'd be leaving MBJ around 11:30 am.

----------


## Bella Bea

I will love to share a ride I will be arriving at 1045am in a SouthWest flight coming from Fll. I'll paciently by the bar  :Wink:

----------


## LivinInThe603

I'm southwest from BWI in at 11:05.

Bella Bea, I'll check in with Linston and get a quote. I usually use JUTA drivers for around $25 each way. I'd pay a little more for a shared ride but not a lot more. I'll let you know what I find out.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

April 23 to may 1.  Let's go!!!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> I'm southwest from BWI in at 11:05.
> 
> Bella Bea, I'll check in with Linston and get a quote. I usually use JUTA drivers for around $25 each way. I'd pay a little more for a shared ride but not a lot more. I'll let you know what I find out.


Luxurious Carib charges $120 roundtrip for up to 3 people to ride.  It includes a free drink and free cell phone to use for the week.

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: <42 days!>*

*Soon Come:*
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


*To-Do's:*
Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
Thursday, 4/25: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## Bella Bea

Any one interested on a trip to pelican? I have been for a while, I am ok with just a trip down the west coast. Ill be there from April 20th until May 3rd. Anyone interested let me know here.
Rob any clues of where the boardie bash going to be? Im on pins and needles  :Smile:

----------


## jennifereisme

> Any one interested on a trip to pelican? I have been for a while, I am ok with just a trip down the west coast. Ill be there from April 20th until May 3rd. Anyone interested let me know here.
> Rob any clues of where the boardie bash going to be? Im on pins and needles


I would be. Only thing is I am now staying in Mobay until 05/01 (my plans keep changing LOL) so my only option would be your last day 05/02.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Any one interested on a trip to pelican? I have been for a while, I am ok with just a trip down the west coast. Ill be there from April 20th until May 3rd. Anyone interested let me know here.
> Rob any clues of where the boardie bash going to be? Im on pins and needles


I've been thinking of doing that trip for a while.  I'm arriving the 16th and leaving the 25th.

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: <37 days!>*

*Soon Come:*
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


*To-Do's:*
Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
Thursday, 4/25: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## Bella Bea

Can't wait 28 days to go!

----------


## Chris B

4/21 - 4/30 Empress and I will be at SweptAway, but would probably want to hit the bash as well!  Has a venue been selected to host?

----------


## Rob

Venue will be announced soon!  Stay tuned! ! !

----------


## Ras Walleye

You’re such a tease...

----------


## IRIEchic

*Boardie Bash Countdown: <29 days!>*

*Soon Come:*
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


*To-Do's:*
Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
possible Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" details TBD 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact Lenbert for booking)
Thursday, 4/25: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <29 days!>

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset

Soon Come:
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/20 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:
Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Thursday, 4/25: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact JoJo for details
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## MIDIRI

I'll be there April 5th to April 22nd.  Bringing a group of 9 for my B-Day Bash the 1st week.  Then 3 troopers stay on for week 2.  Hope to party with you all.  I'm sure we'll bump into each other at some of these events!  Staying at Rancho Relaxo (up on the cliff side) week 1 and then we need to find a place down by the beach for week 2.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Final payment made this morning!!!

now, it's just a countdown to take off!

----------


## groove16

Hey boardies. Time for me to check in. In less than 2 weeks, my friends will be arriving. I have counted 39 people that have not posted in this thread yet that will b there during our stay. Negril gone wild. This will b our 7th Boardie BASH week. Rob likes to say we extend the high season a few more weeks.
We are a busy group.
Some of our plans for the 2 weeks...
April 16th, my bday. Gonna party with Crystal at no name bar, eat a big helping of ganja ice cream at patsys, then who knows where I will fly.
Doing our children day in the hills, going to somewhere west, eating swordfish, chicken lavish, going to miyardd at 2am,  eating a whopper from burger king, having a cookout and bonfire on the beach with our suitcase burgers, dancing in the sand, meetings at sunnyside, doing my 32nd pub crawl with Lambert, catamaran cruise, and that just first 2 days.
We have my annual meet and greet at drifters on Sunday April 21st. I started this in 2014 to meet new boarded and party with the ones we already know, come join us, about 4 til 7...
The catamaran cruise has been changed to Monday 22nd tentative, we are gonna have room for a few extra people if any other boarded are interested.
See ya soon in paradise. Negril Gone Wild in April. Gonna b a blast. 
Still waiting for the Boardie BASH location.
Any hints, Rob?

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <21 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC

Soon Come:

4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! details TBA
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## MikeyNYC

Apr 9-14 Fun Holiday

----------


## Muzikdoc

Muzikdoc and guests...April 23rd-- Kuyaba...Soon Come!!

----------


## Bella Bea

It's been a long time! See you soon!

----------


## Muzikdoc

Too Long Miss Bea!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

> muzikdoc and guests...april 23rd-- kuyaba...soon come!!


yay!!!!!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <21 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach

Soon Come:

4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23   Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
*Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL*
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <21 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber

Soon Come:

4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## Bella Bea

any one up for wine and cheese??
sorry I have one track mind!!  :Smile:

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <21 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday

Soon Come:

4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet
Wine With Me: no official plans, yet. Check in with Bella Bea

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

maana para mi

----------


## LivinInThe603

> maana para mi


all packed and ready to go?

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> all packed and ready to go?


Ready to go, yes.  Packed, not yet - not a problem though since i can fit everything i need to take in a knapsack.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Ready to go, yes.  Packed, not yet - not a problem though since i can fit everything i need to take in a knapsack.


excellent... safe travels, friend!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <16 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm

Soon Come:

4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind


To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet
Wine With Me: no official plans, yet. Check in with Bella Bea

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Saturday, 4/20: Saturday Night Show and Buffet @ SeaStar Inn (not a special boardie event, just a recommendation - contact SeaStar for details)
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Seeing lots of friends and neighbors on this list. Still no Groove though.  :Biggrin New: 

We will be around from 4/20 to 5/1.

----------


## LeeLee

LeeLee and Mr. D @ CCLP April 17-27.

----------


## kim in socal

Just an FYI-Called Seastar to reserve for the Saturday show and they told me they stopped them weeks ago and have none scheduled at this time  :Frown: 
Now our group of 5 needs a new plan for 4/20. Any advise?

----------


## billndonna

Always a party on the beach Saturday nights,fun is all around you on the beach!!We usually do a dinner at Ivans and then the show at Seastar but now we will do a dinner on the beach and party there.Never a lack of fun to be had beachside.

----------


## ukran1ans

Boardie Bash Countdown: <16 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP


Soon Come:

4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind

Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet
Wine With Me: no official plans, yet. Check in with Bella Bea

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## Bella Bea

Wine With Me and Bea on Wednesday! WW is Wine Wed.: no official plans. But it seems like a perfect day to me!!
3-4pmish ?  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy

Whine Wednesday, I"m good for that.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: <10 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP

Soon Come:

4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind

Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Wedensday, 4/24: Wine With Me - meet between 3-4pm, Check in with Bella Bea
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: < 9 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)

Soon Come:

4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind

Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Wedensday, 4/24: Wine With Me - meet between 3-4pm, Check in with Bella Bea
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: < 8 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids

Soon Come:

4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind

Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

*Thursday, 4/18: Taco Turzday @ Somewhere West*
Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Wedensday, 4/24: Wine With Me - meet between 3-4pm, Check in with Bella Bea
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: < 7 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands

Soon Come:

4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN
captaind

Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

*Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"*
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Wedensday, 4/24: Wine With Me - meet between 3-4pm, Check in with Bella Bea
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest https://tmrwtday.com/

----------


## captaind

Boardie Bash Countdown: < 7 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach
4/13 - Highlander
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
captaind

Soon Come:

4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN


Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kild Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

*Friday 4/19: Pub Crawl "the other way"*
Sunday, 4/21: meet up @ Drifter's, anytime between 3-7ish
Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Wedensday, 4/24: Wine With Me - meet between 3-4pm, Check in with Bella Bea
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: < 7 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/13 - Highlander
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
captaind
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse

Soon Come:

4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba
4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN

Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kold Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

*Monday, 4/22: Red Stripe Cat Cruise, contact Groove16 for details*
Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way" 
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Wedensday, 4/24: Wine With Me - meet between 3-4pm, check in with Bella Bea
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest

----------


## LivinInThe603

Boardie Bash Countdown: < 3 days!

On the Island:
3/27 - 4/26 SLP @ Golden Sunset
4/13 - Highlander
4/16 - 4/25 Ukran1ans @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/24-27 nickib983 and Friends @ Somewhere West and CCLP
4/17 - 4/26 Ras Walleye and Donna @ Treehouse
4/17 - 4/27 LeeLee and Mr D @ CCLP
4/17 - 4/28 justin_a_lyesse @ WS
4/17 - 4/30 Chickster (Dwayne)
4/18 - 4/25 Ziggy @ Rondel Village
4/18 - 4/28 Matt007 w/ Wife & Kids
4/19 - 4/27 billndonna @ Merrills 3
4/19 - Jojo P @ White Sands
captaind
4/20 - 4/27 livininthe603 @ Rondel Village
4/20 - 5/1 BIG SHINY n Rootsy 
4/20 - 5/3 Bella Bea 
4/21 - 4/30 Chris B and Empress @Swept Away
4/22 - RoyinNC@ CN, Catcha, Rockhouse
4/23 - Phineasfreakears @Legends
4/23 - 5/1 Flipadelphia26
4/23 Muzikdoc and guests @ Kuyaba

Soon Come:

4/24 - 5/3 HarryS
4/25 - IRIEchic @ Rondel Village
4/29 - 5/12 Jenniferisme @ IA, Catcha & CN

Sad Go:

4/04 - 4/14 Fuzzy @ NBCC
4/7 - 4/14 Tylergmontour @Beachcomber
4/9 - 4/14 MikeyNYC @ Fun Holiday
4/10 - 4/17 Kold Ass Mofo @ Coco LaPalm
4/13 - 4/21 Captain Oil @ CCLP
4/05 - 4/22 MIDIRI @ Rancho Relaxo and beach

To-Do's:

Pelican Bar: no official plans, yet

*Tuesday, 4/23: Pub Crawl "the other way"*  $20 per person, meet at Dru's at Wavz Beach between noon-1, departs promptly at 1. Contact Rob or Lisa
Wednesday, 4/24: One Love Bus Pub Crawl (contact Lenbert for booking)
Wedensday, 4/24: Wine With Me - meet between 3-4pm, check in with Bella Bea
Friday, 4/26: Boardie Bash! Noon - 4 @ WHITE SANDS INDIES 957 BEACH BAR AND GRILL
4/30-5/5: TmrwTday Culture Fest

----------


## VVHT

IRIEchic, please check with Seastar Inn and see if they are having the Saturday night show this week.
Thank you for posting updates!
The Boardie Bash has been on my bucket list for many years, but difficult to carve out time in April every year, maybe next year?????

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Rob

> IRIEchic, please check with Seastar Inn and see if they are having the Saturday night show this week.
> Thank you for posting updates!
> The Boardie Bash has been on my bucket list for many years, but difficult to carve out time in April every year, maybe next year?????
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> VVHT


VVHT,

Nope, Seastar stopped the show for this season about a month ago...

----------


## Ras Walleye

What an April it was...
Bless
Ed

----------

